# Satnav update



## Smileygtr (Apr 8, 2017)

Just bought my 2012 gtr and wondered if there were any updates for the sat nav unit?

Anyone? ??


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes, there is an update.. clicky


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Does it only update to 2015 though?


----------



## jaapio (Mar 11, 2015)

here you can upgrade to 2017 maps.

https://www.facebook.com/GtrCBAtoDBA/?ref=page_internal&hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE&fref=nf


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

Wasn't there a disc knocking around at some point that owners were sending to eachother to update? 

Congrats on the purchase by the way!


----------



## Smileygtr (Apr 8, 2017)

Cant wait to go to stage 4.25?


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

Smileygtr said:


> Cant wait to go to stage 4.25?


Have you booked in for the conversion? You will love it, especially if the car is stock at the moment.

I notice you're from Wrexham, I used to spend a lot of time training near there in Chester, used to stay at the Abode overlooking the racecourse. Lovely area!


----------



## Smileygtr (Apr 8, 2017)

Its at stage 1 at the moment and going for map and gearbox updates next week so should be about 600 ish litchfield say

But 660 is where i want to be lol


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

i have the update disc set. the maps only work once but the update on functions can be used again and again


----------



## Smileygtr (Apr 8, 2017)

Sorry to sound thick but what does that mean?


----------



## ExEvoMan (Jan 9, 2016)

If you search the forums there's a link to torrent that includes both the system update and map files. 

Download the torrent, burn the system update to DVD and follow the instructions. 

The map update doesn't work without a key which is tided to car specific serial number, no keygen available AFAIK


----------



## Smileygtr (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks for info but i dont have a laptop so not able to burn files etc.. i just want to put dvd in slot and away to go lol..

Not very technical minded lol


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

e8_pack said:


> Does it only update to 2015 though?


Thats the most current version and when I contacted them, they said they bring out updates in February, which has just been done, so its the latest available. Shocking really as they are 18mths behind other manufacturers.

Map DVD's are now locked to your serial number unit, which when ordering online, you're required to enter.

Purchased mine a couple a weeks ago and just updated the maps earlier today.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Tin said:


> Thats the most current version and when I contacted them, they said they bring out updates in February, which has just been done, so its the latest available. Shocking really as they are 18mths behind other manufacturers.
> 
> Map DVD's are now locked to your serial number unit, which when ordering online, you're required to enter.
> 
> Purchased mine a couple a weeks ago and just updated the maps earlier today.


Lucky really because you have the sense of direction of a concussed homing pigeon lol


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

ExEvoMan said:


> If you search the forums there's a link to torrent that includes both the system update and map files.
> 
> Download the torrent, burn the system update to DVD and follow the instructions.
> 
> The map update doesn't work without a key which is tided to car specific serial number, no keygen available AFAIK


Searched but found loads of info, not the link however.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Stealth69 said:


> Lucky really because you have the sense of direction of a concussed homing pigeon lol


haha, still have enough sense to be able to take the GTR out of the garage


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Tin said:


> haha, still have enough sense to be able to take the GTR out of the garage


I do too, but the air temp, moisture and wind direction must be just right an d clean as I do t want to risk more swirl marks on my black paint


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Stealth69 said:


> I do too, but the air temp, moisture and wind direction must be just right an d clean as I do t want to risk more swirl marks on my black paint


You should get the whole car covered in ppf


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Tin said:


> You should get the whole car covered in ppf


Or just sell and let someone else enjoy her lol


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

Smileygtr said:


> Just bought my 2012 gtr and wondered if there were any updates for the sat nav unit?
> 
> Anyone? ??


Hi there I also have a MY12 did you resolve this issue. I'm also looking for updates for the nav as the MY12 is so far behind it is annoying now.

If you have any success kindly let me know


----------



## Smileygtr (Apr 8, 2017)

Click on the japio link above for the 2017 maps pal


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Smileygtr said:


> Click on the japio link above for the 2017 maps pal


Eh?

That's only if you replace the unit? Or did I not read the link properly?


----------



## Smileygtr (Apr 8, 2017)

He can supply the 5 dvds needed for the update.. cost about ?140 i think.. click on the link and you can massage him.. he does the nismo dials aswell


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

Smileygtr said:


> He can supply the 5 dvds needed for the update.. cost about ?140 i think..


Why bother? Nissan will sell you the map update DVD for £145
Nissan | GT-R | 2011 | HERE


----------



## Smileygtr (Apr 8, 2017)

Is this the 2017 maps and updates?


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

Smileygtr said:


> Is this the 2017 maps and updates?


Well the site states that the map data was compiled 4th quarter 2015. I don't think there's any more recent map data than that. Unless someone knows differently.


----------



## Smileygtr (Apr 8, 2017)

Does the nissan one cover map updates and software updates for music streamin etc etc?


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

Smileygtr said:


> Does the nissan one cover map updates and software updates for music streamin etc etc?


Yes ... (a previous software update CD enabled iPhone 6 playback on my MY 2011 car)

PRODUCT INFORMATION

This newly updated HERE map of Europe for your Nissan 08IT-X9 Connect Premium navigation system covers millions of square kilometers and many points of interest.

In this new Nissan map update the following has been added or amended:

1 956 140 kilometres of roads 
54 949 one way streets	
123 204 turn restrictions 
865 070 street names

In addition to precise routes, these clear, rich maps feature many POIs: golf courses, theatres, hotels, car lots and much more making this latest edition of Nissan digital map the perfect guide to traveling through Europe.

This update also includes refreshed data for the following features:

Environmental Zones indicates areas with environmental restrictions and provide alerts when certain vehicle types are prohibited

Enhanced Height and Slope uses vertical road trajectory data to enhance driver assistance applications such as adaptive cruise control, curve warning systems, lane change assistance and more

Enhanced Geometry improves positioning and turn guidance for navigation and enables important features for driver assistance applications

Basic Height provides important information about road elevations that can be used in generating eco-friendly routes

Advanced 3D City Models provides textured three-dimensional models of buildings, roads, parks and rivers for an area of a city

3D Models of Prominent Landmarks offers improved orientation using three-dimensional models with photorealistic facades of major tourist attractions, transportation centres, tower blocks, historic buildings and more

IN THE BOX
1) User Guide
2) 4 Europe DVD V5
3) 1 Software CD

Speed Camera Alerts covering 19 countries in Europe: Andorra, Austria, Belgium, Czech Republic, Denmark, Finland, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Netherlands and United Kingdom

COVERAGE Albania, Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Bosnia Herzegovina, Belarus, Switzerland , Czech Republic, Germany, Denmark, Spain , Estonia, Finland, France, United Kingdom , Greece, Croatia, Hungary, Ireland, Italy , Lithuania, Luxembourg, Latvia, Moldova, Macedonia (F.Y.R.O.M), Montenegro, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Serbia, Slovak Republic, Slovenia, Sweden, Turkey, Ukraine,Kosovo

COMPATIBILITY
G-TR (from 2009)
370Z (from 2009)
X-TRAIL (from 2009 to 2012)
MURANO (from 2009)
PATHFINDER (from 2009)
NAVARA (from 2009)


----------



## Smileygtr (Apr 8, 2017)

Sounds good


----------



## idj-uk (Aug 3, 2016)

Smileygtr said:


> click on the link and you can massage him


I wouldn't want to massage him. 
Them dials do look pretty good though. 
Does anyone have them fitted to say what the quality is like?


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

How much do the latest maps cost from Nissan, and more importantly do they have up to date speed camera data? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

idj-uk said:


> I wouldn't want to massage him.
> Them dials do look pretty good though.
> Does anyone have them fitted to say what the quality is like?


They're the same dials that are fitted to Andy at R35 Audio's nismo gauge upgrade that I have.

They look very good and OEM.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

james_barker said:


> How much do the latest maps cost from Nissan, and more importantly do they have up to date speed camera data?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


£145 +£5 for postage.

I would assume so yes, but you'll be better off with either a Tom Tom (or similar) or CamerAlert on your phone or a connected Road Angel (or similar) as these are updated much more regularly than the Nissan Sat Nav which is already about 18 months out of date despite only being released two months ago!


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Evo9lution said:


> £145 +£5 for postage.
> 
> I would assume so yes, but you'll be better off with either a Tom Tom (or similar) or CamerAlert on your phone or a connected Road Angel (or similar) as these are updated much more regularly than the Nissan Sat Nav which is already about 18 months out of date despite only being released two months ago!


What a rip! Wish I could just use Android auto and never have to pay that tax again. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm confused

The jaapio link is clearly 2017 maps and has only been out about 5 days. Why would you want the 2015 maps!?


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Sure it says 2017 in that post.


----------



## Smileygtr (Apr 8, 2017)

I have spoke to him and he says 2017 maps


----------



## idj-uk (Aug 3, 2016)

He also mentions 140 euros. 
His English is too broken to understand properly. 
I'd sooner use apple maps on my phone and listen to instructions rather waste 140 euros


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

idj-uk said:


> He also mentions 140 euros.
> His English is too broken to understand properly.
> I'd sooner use apple maps on my phone and listen to instructions rather waste 140 euros


Edit, he advertises on battalion 35 and seems pretty well thought of regardless.


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

From Nissans site - Nissan | Nissan | Connect Premium (X9) - Europe V5 | HERE

Enhanced Height and Slope uses vertical road trajectory data to enhance driver assistance applications such as adaptive cruise control, curve warning systems, lane change assistance and more
We don't have adaptive cruise control I assume that means when a car pulls infront the car will automatically slow down and speed up again afterwards.

I don't have this in MY12

Why would I pay £145 is I can buy from Nissan for the same price and Original
I thought people had cracked these and for free so still at square one


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Smileygtr said:


> I have spoke to him and he says 2017 maps


Released in Feb 2017 yes, but apparently the data is from Q4 2015. There will always be some lag of course but 12-18 months is a little too much IMO.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

james_barker said:


> What a rip! Wish I could just use Android auto and never have to pay that tax again.


Just bought a stereo with MirrorLink for the Evo. I suspect it'll be much better ...


----------



## idj-uk (Aug 3, 2016)

e8_pack said:


> Edit, he advertises on battalion 35 and seems pretty well thought of regardless.


I'm not on battalion 35, so I wouldn't know.
That's why I put the question out there.


----------



## shavermcspud (Oct 6, 2015)

Ill just leave this here.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwSKsYP5bGj2ajBKR1plTXVIOFk


----------



## Hackett88 (Dec 27, 2016)

Maps are from Q4 2016 on the newest version (2017) not yet released by Nissan.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

shavermcspud said:


> Ill just leave this here.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwSKsYP5bGj2ajBKR1plTXVIOFk


:clap:


----------



## Smileygtr (Apr 8, 2017)

Anyone able to download and burn these to dvd for me?


----------



## imnewhere (May 1, 2017)

Not that I know of looking to get a 2012 soon and I don't recall


----------



## shavermcspud (Oct 6, 2015)

I was more interested in the system update disc to fix my crappy Bluetooth issues, which is seems to have done.

You will need a genuine license key for the map update, how you go about that is up to you.


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

shavermcspud said:


> I was more interested in the system update disc to fix my crappy Bluetooth issues, which is seems to have done.
> 
> You will need a genuine license key for the map update, how you go about that is up to you.


Is there any other differences on the software side? Album art for iphone? Be nice 

The maps seem a bit like an arcade game to me! Perhaps the update is a bit better, as mine are still original 2012.


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

I can confirm the 2017 software DVD from the link above does show album artwork from a connected iPhone.


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

slapshot said:


> I can confirm the 2017 software DVD from the link above does show album artwork from a connected iPhone.


Perfect, thanks


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

I must be going mad, as i never use the ipod screen, but mine does album artwork anyway 

Maps are 2011 though! So maybe worth the upgrade anyway.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Smileygtr said:


> Anyone able to download and burn these to dvd for me?


Andy at R35 Audio is doing mine.
Checked the boot and I dont have the white plug


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I can supply these or install them for anyone. They are 2017 (map data 08/16) which is 2 years newer that I have been quoted at Middlehurst and Westway.

After 2012, you can't just share discs around. They have to be properly licenced based on your unique AV unit code.

PM me if anyone is interested.


----------



## shavermcspud (Oct 6, 2015)

If you have a look in my above link I have included a tool that I developed myself in Java, this will allow you to license the disks yourself if your so inclined.

I wont comment on the legality of such things but it works as I have done mine and a few others.


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

shavermcspud said:


> If you have a look in my above link I have included a tool that I developed myself in Java, this will allow you to license the disks yourself if your so inclined.


Ok, you win. What do I do with the Mugi.jar and Mugi.class files?

Thanks for the iso files by the way!


----------



## shavermcspud (Oct 6, 2015)

You need Java runtime installed on your PC
also make sure the runtime variable is in your local path 
then in an elevated command prompt c:\java -jar ./mugi.jar


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

shavermcspud said:


> You need Java runtime installed on your PC
> also make sure the runtime variable is in your local path
> then in an elevated command prompt c:\java -jar ./mugi.jar


Thanks, however I tried all that but get the following error...

C:\Users\someone\Desktop\mugi>java -cp . -jar .\Mugi.jar
Error: Could not find or load main class Mugi


----------



## shavermcspud (Oct 6, 2015)

slapshot said:


> Thanks, however I tried all that but get the following error...
> 
> C:\Users\someone\Desktop\mugi>java -cp . -jar .\Mugi.jar
> Error: Could not find or load main class Mugi


You have PM


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for the iso's. I'm getting the same error. I have another java executable that I can just double click on & it opens - I take it there is no way to make it that easy?


----------



## cragus (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi there - I've only had my 11 plate for around a week and would be keen to do this update.

I have downloaded all the ISO files and pretty sure I can burn these to disc but not so sure what I do with the mugi files. Any advice? I run a mac if that's of any relevance?

Thanks,


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

The reason im getting R35 Audio to do it is that you are all speaking Latvian as far as im concerned LOL


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Thanks, however I tried all that but get the following error...
> 
> C:\Users\someone\Desktop\mugi>java -cp . -jar .\Mugi.jar
> Error: Could not find or load main class Mugi




Sorry, I have the same problem, appreciate your advice...

I originally circulated the first set of discs, was easier then !


----------



## shavermcspud (Oct 6, 2015)

Its out in the open now so fsck it

$ java -jar ./Mugi.jar 10123545678901234567890123456789 << this is the first disk dvd key 10123545678901234567890123456789 <<<< unit id padded with four byte on the end add 2 on the end to generate two license keys 
449A65D5B8A6883E
0092AE9E0F16961C
2 NUMBERS: 1 ms 2

exampls 

$ java -jar ./Mugi.jar 10123545678901234567890123456789 10123545678901234567890123456789 2
449A65D5B8A6883E
0092AE9E0F16961C
2 NUMBERS: 1 ms 2


----------



## cragus (Aug 3, 2016)

shavermcspud said:


> Its out in the open now so fsck it
> 
> $ java -jar ./Mugi.jar 10123545678901234567890123456789 << this is the first disk dvd key 10123545678901234567890123456789 <<<< unit id padded with four byte on the end add 2 on the end to generate two license keys
> 449A65D5B8A6883E
> ...


I would love to say this is crystal clear to me but can I ask what may be a stupid question. Have you basically run the JAR file and given us the keys? :lamer: Namely:
449A65D5B8A6883E
0092AE9E0F16961C 

If so :thumbsup::clap:


----------



## shavermcspud (Oct 6, 2015)

cragus said:


> I would love to say this is crystal clear to me but can I ask what may be a stupid question. Have you basically run the JAR file and given us the keys? :lamer: Namely:
> 449A65D5B8A6883E
> 0092AE9E0F16961C
> 
> If so :thumbsup::clap:


Kind of, everyone's nav unit ID is different and so you need to supplement that for my example above.

Also each DVD key is different depending on what version you have.


----------



## cragus (Aug 3, 2016)

shavermcspud said:


> Kind of, everyone's nav unit ID is different and so you need to supplement that for my example above.
> 
> Also each DVD key is different depending on what version you have.


Thanks shavermcspud. Is there a chance you could drop me a PM so I can just clarify a few things. I think, as I'm new, It won't let me PM yet.

Thanks for your advice :thumbsup:


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

Sorry to be a pain but where is the DVD key - does it show on the display or is it in one of the iso's.


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

escossie said:


> Sorry to be a pain but where is the DVD key - does it show on the display or is it in one of the iso's.


Also how many digits in the DVD key & unit ID just so I know I have the right ones?

System disc is updated & working fine Thanks for your help!!:thumbsup:


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

escossie said:


> Also how many digits in the DVD key & unit ID just so I know I have the right ones?


The "DVD key" is the 32 character MD5 checksum of the first DVD .iso file. c72449636ef88b0c758e943626b97383 if using the files in the above link.

The Unit ID is 10 digits long. You don't include the hyphen.

Thanks to shavermcspud I have this license generation software working but sadly none of the activation keys it generates seem valid.


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

slapshot said:


> The "DVD key" is the 32 character MD5 checksum of the first DVD .iso file. c72449636ef88b0c758e943626b97383 if using the files in the above link.
> 
> The Unit ID is 10 digits long. You don't include the hyphen.
> 
> Thanks to shavermcspud I have this license generation software working but sadly none of the activation keys it generates seem valid.


You're not alone


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

The 2017 Head unit upgrade can be applied to a MY12, yes?


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

Donga said:


> The 2017 Head unit upgrade can be applied to a MY12, yes?


Well it worked on my MY11.


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

slapshot said:


> Donga said:
> 
> 
> > The 2017 Head unit upgrade can be applied to a MY12, yes?
> ...


What's this update?


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

Chris**** said:


> What's this update?


The 2017 system software update DVD for the Nissan Connect X9 audio/satnav head unit. Someone kindly posted it in the form of a .ISO file which can be burned to a DVD and then used to upgrade your head unit. Sadly the accompanying navigation map updates are a work in progress as they need a license key coded to the unique unit ID of your head unit. We all got excited when it seemed someone had a license key generator. 

This stuff costs £150 from Nissan normally.


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

slapshot said:


> The 2017 system software update DVD for the Nissan Connect X9 audio/satnav head unit. Someone kindly posted it in the form of a .ISO file which can be burned to a DVD and then used to upgrade your head unit. Sadly the accompanying navigation map updates are a work in progress as they need a license key coded to the unique unit ID of your head unit. We all got excited when it seemed someone had a license key generator.
> 
> This stuff costs £150 from Nissan normally.


Is it a lot better? And works ok with the earlier system? 

:thumbsup:


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

Chris**** said:


> Is it a lot better? And works ok with the earlier system?


Well the update allowed my iPhone 6 to stream music when it didn't previously. No idea what other improvements/bug fixes it contains.

Seems to be compatible with MY2009 cars onwards.

Details here
Connect Premium (X9) - Europe V5 | HERE


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

Still no luck even with the md5 as the DVD key so if that is the correct key it must be something to do with the unit ID if it has worked in the past. still at least we got the system disc to load so not all bad


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Fantastic work shavermcspud,

It would be great if someone who has successfully made this system work, could write an idiots guide to show all steps, including which files to burn and which order to use the discs and exactly how to use Java if you have never done this before.

It seems many have not been successful, is this because they are unfamiliar with the process so far described.

I have never used Java, so it is very unfamiliar to me and no idea how to do this. 

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

I think it is down to the process of entering the DVD key & unit ID into the program. Hopefully we will get there in the end as it feels like we are so close its painful.


----------



## cragus (Aug 3, 2016)

Ok, I thought I would be a guinea pig with the '2017 Head Unit Software' update.

I burned the iso to disc went out to the car and put the disc in. It flashed up that the disc was unreadable for a split second and then took me to this screen.
IMG_2620.JPG by Craig Bissett, on Flickr

I wasn't really 100% whether my current version (X3E12008) or the version on the disc (X3E52007) was newer? Mine had 2008 at the end and the disc 2007 so that had me suspicious. However, I updated it and saw several screens like this.
IMG_2622.JPG by Craig Bissett, on Flickr

It seemed to put the disc's software on with no problems - took about 5 minutes.
Updated screen shows that it definitely updated (or backdated ).
IMG_2627.JPG by Craig Bissett, on Flickr


Anybody know what software version is newer? What the newest version is etc?

Not tried the Sat Nav set? Anyone had any luck? My maps are showing as 10-11 Map No.1


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

I've done the update as well & I would say the one we have installed is the newest version going by the last 5 numbers.


----------



## cragus (Aug 3, 2016)

escossie said:


> I've done the update as well & I would say the one we have installed is the newest version going by the last 5 numbers.


Yeah, I'd say so from what I can find on the web. Did you notice any differences - my system seems very much the same.

Have tried the Nav discs mate? Do you enter the key when you put the disc into the console or do you have to burn the code into the disc in some way?


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

Seems much the same to me but mine is a 2014 car so not too old anyway. 

Yeah I've tried the nav discs - only burned disc 1 so far & you enter the key on screen. If you get the wrong code you can backup to cancel the update.


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

Anyone managed to make any progress?


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

escossie said:


> Anyone managed to make any progress?


Nah.

Waiting for shavermcspud to run my DVD checksum and Unit ID through his java app to see if he gets the same license keys generated as me.

It's all gone a bit quiet for now ...


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

The bit that confused me was how the unit id fitted into the second number. The bit about padded with four byte was beyond me! All I did was substitute the first 10 numbers but the keys didn't work so obviously wasn't that.


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

escossie said:


> The bit about padded with four byte was beyond me!.


The second long number you feed into the programme is simply your unit ID repeated 3 times then 4 zeros stuck on the end ... apparently.


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

That explains why it didn't work then - I'll give that a go but not holding out much hope seeing as yours didn't work.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

Still no good


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I think E52007 is later than E12008 isn't it? I don't think it's got anything to do with a year. Possibly.

And 4 bytes added to the end of the unit ID would be 00000000?


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> And 4 bytes added to the end of the unit ID would be 00000000?


That's what I thought but the example that shavermcspud sent me via PM explicitly showed four zero padding characters not eight.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

That would make more sense, because unit ID repeated 3 times gives 30, and add 2 for the 128 bits for md5. He's been quite vague on key parameters. Which is odd.

Divide by zero errors most of the time too. But the keys generated are the same regardless. No need for elevated command prompt either.
Seeming a bit fishy.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I've done some digging, and it seems you are asked for the unit ID when you order the sat nav update. Does this mean that each set of disks are specific to a satnav unit? If that's the case, we are barking up the wrong tree.

They want the vin too


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I bought the update :thumbsup:


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

I tried unit id repeated 3 times with 0000 & 00 at the end - it gave exactly the same keys so it only seems to look at 32 digits.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I can confirm that there is nothing unique about the installation disks. The activation code I received in the purchase confirmation for my order is working with the disks from the link. 

Being that I supplied my unit ID and my VIN, I think the activation code must be calculated from those. :thumbsup:


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

I've convinced myself only the unit ID is relevant when it comes to generating the 16 character license code. I don't believe the Nav unit knows your chassis VIN number or the MD5 checksum of the first map DVD when it verifies the license code you enter. I don't believe it calculates the MD5 checksum of the DVD itself either. It would take far too long.

I reckon the Nav unit uses a simple inbuilt algorithm to correlate the unit ID (which it knows) with the license key issued by Nissan. We "just" need to know the algorithm


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Could be right, however, most modules on the CAN bus have the VIN. And if they don't, they know which module to ask for it. If it is purely based on unit ID, it shouldn't be too difficult to work out, if we can get several unit ID's and activation codes. Or maybe just brute force it on one


----------



## cragus (Aug 3, 2016)

There is a video of a guy on youtube updating a 370z sat nav system with North America Discs.

I think his unit number was:
91-90000544

and his license code was:
1DB7-D029- C5FF-0890

If we get a few more perhaps someone can crack it?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I got that too :chuckle:

The 8 in the last group was a B wasn't it?


----------



## cragus (Aug 3, 2016)

I thought it was an 8? haha


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

All mumbo jumbo to me!


----------



## Venner (May 27, 2017)

An interesting read and hope people make progress on this, have downloaded the update DVD ready for when i collect my GTR but would be great to also get the map updates.

Edit

Have unpacked the headunit update files onto the PC and go to move them across to a DVD but comes up with an error saying a file is no longer located in the location and to verify the items location and try again.

I have then tried to delete all the files off the PC to start again but it wont let me delete the files from my PC as says it cant find them in the location.

Anyone else get this?


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

You don't unpack the files. You burn the entire .iso file to a DVD which effectively clones the original DVD o a recordable one.


----------



## Venner (May 27, 2017)

slapshot said:


> You don't unpack the files. You burn the entire .iso file to a DVD which effectively clones the original DVD o a recordable one.


My bad WinRar showed up as for me to unpack it as i had that program set to upack ISO. Will try again thanks for the reply normally good at this stuff.


----------



## Venner (May 27, 2017)

I got a non satnav gtr last week will the software update work on that? (I know map updates wont as no nav)


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Download the disc from the link, burn it, put it in the hole and see what happens


----------



## Venner (May 27, 2017)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Download the disc from the link, burn it, put it in the hole and see what happens


I done all that apart from putting it in the hole, didn't want to brick the head unit that's why I asked 1st.


----------



## Venner (May 27, 2017)

Tried it in non nav car and it came up loading program and then displayed current firmware but nothing after that.

Anyone know of a firmware update for the non nav unit?


----------



## mzeperx (May 12, 2018)

Hi,
Earlier posted navi map links are dead now, anybody know's where can I find new map (2017 or 2018) torrent or any other links? Than you!


----------



## mzeperx (May 12, 2018)

drive.google.com/open?id=0BwSKsYP5bGj2ajBKR1plTXVIOFk

This link are dead at now. Please make a new link for this content. Thank you very much.


----------



## shavermcspud (Oct 6, 2015)

Ill see if I can dig them out again.
Unfortunately my google drive was full and this had to be sacrificed to make room for other stuff.


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

I take it the maps won't update still or did someone manage to figure it out?


----------



## mzeperx (May 12, 2018)

Anybody can help me with Mugi.jar and Mugi.class files, what Shavermcspud member uploaded earlier? (link is dead now) I downloaded it, but now I can't find on my PC. Please send me, or send me please a link, if you have a online storage for these. Thank you very much, if you can help me!
:runaway:


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Why bother, add a mount for your Smartphone and run Google Maps or Waze and use the MFD for extra instrumentation (the function dials)

The Nav is rubbish even if you have more recent maps. It is slow to update traffic conditions and literally wastes hours of time each week if you rely upon it.


----------



## mzeperx (May 12, 2018)

AndyE14 said:


> Why bother, add a mount for your Smartphone and run Google Maps or Waze and use the MFD for extra instrumentation (the function dials)
> 
> The Nav is rubbish even if you have more recent maps. It is slow to update traffic conditions and literally wastes hours of time each week if you rely upon it.


Yes, logical choice the phone navi, I know that real time online traffic data is better, but I very like to use factory navigation. I use phone navigation only if I'm downtown, in a traffic jam.

:bowdown1: I still look forward to a charitable member to help me, who has the files. :bowdown1:


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

As far as I know only the software for the mfd can be updated - the map updates do not work from the download without a code


----------



## mzeperx (May 12, 2018)

escossie said:


> As far as I know only the software for the mfd can be updated - the map updates do not work from the download without a code


Listen back 2-3 pages here.


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

If you read all the posts none of us could get the maps to work - only the software update


----------



## mzeperx (May 12, 2018)

escossie said:


> If you read all the posts none of us could get the maps to work - only the software update


post #56 and more, maybe your member settings included set, old post are not displaying. Controll it.


----------



## futurama (May 22, 2017)

Hey guys, I've just read through this thread, I have a 2009 GTR with nav, I appreciate that I can't update the maps without purchasing them from Nissan.
In regards to the head unit software update is anyone able to provide a link to the DVD image? The google drive link posted earlier in the thread is now dead.

Cheers


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Speak with Andy R35Audio here, he can provide the latest my18 maps and updates.


----------



## dazzabb (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes Andy is the man to talk too. I updated my 2010 to 2018 maps last month. It's still shite compared to the latest Garmin though!


----------



## TarmacR (Mar 13, 2019)

dazzabb said:


> Yes Andy is the man to talk too. I updated my 2010 to 2018 maps last month. It's still shite compared to the latest Garmin though!


Dazzabb, out of curiosity, do you get speed limits on all roads with this version, as opposed to just motorways and some "A" roads?


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Respecting an old post but does anyone still upgrade there old satnav in 2021? I would like to upgrade my 2013 just not sure if there is any updates? Im taking my car to a local dealer for the big maintenance but not sure if they can upgrade it? I just got the car so don't know much about the satnav situation. It calls all the time for a speed camera that is not the anymore.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Oddly, I was wondering about this only today as mine showed me driving across a river with no bridge ! 

£145 from Nissan:





Nissan | Navigation System GPS Map Update Home


Order map updates for your Nissan GPS navigation system. Find Nissan map update product information, installation instructions, and more.




nissan.navigation.com


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

No product found for 2015....


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

This is definitely where Nissan let themselves down. It's one thing to have old tech hardware etc but no need for old software too. Are the newer cars up to date re. the satnav?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

JohnFK said:


> No product found for 2015....


That does make you wonder how up to date a pervious map is then. If you can update a 2013 map, but not a 2015 map, does that the reason you can't do the 2015 one is because there's nothing to change ? In which case, if you update a 2013 map, does it only update to say 2015 anyway ?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Not sure - but you can get an update for the MY2017 just not the later dba models


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

snuffy said:


> Oddly, I was wondering about this only today as mine showed me driving across a river with no bridge !
> 
> £145 from Nissan:
> 
> ...


That's great. Just one problem. How do I know how old version 8 is and what version do I have?


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Wish Nissan were more like Kia for these type things. Free update at service of the satnav and audio to latest version EACH time......on a 2016 car. Treated just like a non-safety recall.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

If only this unit had car functions like the oem unit has. Oil temp etc.
T-rex


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Tinoush said:


> That's great. Just one problem. How do I know how old version 8 is and what version do I have?


Press Info, then Map Update and it shows you the installed version.

I've just done it and it says mine is "09-10 Map No.1"











But what has that go to do with say Version 8, or any other version ? Who knows ? You could ask Nissim but I suspect they won't know.


----------



## MAFFA (Dec 5, 2020)

Version 8 is 2020 & can be got for £99









Car GPS Software & Maps for sale | eBay


Buy Car GPS Software & Maps and get the best deals at the lowest prices on eBay! Great Savings & Free Delivery / Collection on many items



www.ebay.co.uk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAFFA (Dec 5, 2020)

If that link doesn’t work then search for item no. 223720793961 in eBay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

MAFFA said:


> Version 8 is 2020 & can be got for £99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if you got a 09 to 14 gtr you can upgrade to 2020 maps. But 15 and up are out of luck.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Do the newer cars update via DVD (like the ones advertised here) or via SD card? That might explain it?


----------



## MAFFA (Dec 5, 2020)

SKNAM said:


> Do the newer cars update via DVD (like the ones advertised here) or via SD card? That might explain it?


That’s correct. After some furious googling 






Nissan | Navigation System GPS Map Update Home


Order map updates for your Nissan GPS navigation system. Find Nissan map update product information, installation instructions, and more.




nissan.navigation.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAFFA (Dec 5, 2020)

MAFFA said:


> Version 8 is 2020 & can be got for £99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just looked & am running version 2 in my 2013. I've decided to order version 8 from this ebay seller for £99 so will let you know how the installation process goes. Just needed to send them the Unit ID for the activation code. 

Seems a pretty comprehensive update in the description & i'm guessing that's just from v7 so from v2 it's going to be quite a leap!


----------



## MAFFA (Dec 5, 2020)

Forgot to post this up. So in total it took around 2h 15m to update all 5 discs to bring it up from v2 to v8


























So many more features from what I can see & looks really good. Used it instead of the tomtom the other day & it guided me exactly the way I’d go normally, so happy with that 

Worth the money in my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Interested to know what some of the new features are, aside from updated maps. Do the graphics look better too?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the update. And I've just noticed, in the Nissan link, under "View More", it says Q4/2018. 

I might see about this then, as I'm on V1.


----------



## AdamRB (Jun 4, 2020)

Is the ebay version the same as the product on the Nissan website?, and how do you know which v version you are, it doesn't say when i go onto Map update it just says GEND EU F.A.


----------



## MAFFA (Dec 5, 2020)

SKNAM said:


> Interested to know what some of the new features are, aside from updated maps. Do the graphics look better too?


I had never used the sat nav before this but after the update there’s more menus for sure. Not really investigated but I’d also be interested in knowing what’s changed. I suspect from v2 there’s quite a lot & you’d probably need to see what changed at each version beforehand to get the full idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAFFA (Dec 5, 2020)

snuffy said:


> Thanks for the update. And I've just noticed, in the Nissan link, under "View More", it says Q4/2018.
> 
> I might see about this then, as I'm on V1.


For the price it seems very good. If you have battery conditioner/trickle charger then I’d recommend plugging the car in as you can then update with just the ignition turned on. The discs say with the engine running but can’t imagine 2h15m of the car on tick over! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAFFA (Dec 5, 2020)

AdamRB said:


> Is the ebay version the same as the product on the Nissan website?, and how do you know which v version you are, it doesn't say when i go onto Map update it just says GEND EU F.A.


Yes it is mate. This is is v8, Same as Nissan



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I've order one, but from Nissan. Ships from The Netherlands I think. I decided that £150 v £100, I'd take the extra £50 option just in case something goes wrong, then Nissan will have to sort it out.

I do use it quite a bit so I be able to say what's changed once I've installed it.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

It's just arrived. Can't whack that, ordered on Sunday and arrived in 2 days. That will be my job for tomorrow now.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I've updated mine now. I put me trickle charger on last nights so it was fully charged and then left it connected whilst the update happened. The instructions (as noted already) say to leaving th engine running. Really ? Who's going leave the engine ticking over for 2 hours ? Especially with an unsilenced exhaust like on mine - the neighbours would love that ! 

Anyway, you update the software first, which takes 10 to 15 minutes. Then you install the maps, which is 2 hours. 

I'm not sure what's changed. I started selecting things and thinking "oh, that's new" but when I looked at the manual, they have always been there.

I've not seen the 3D building stuff yet, but I suppose they will only show of course once in a city centre.

Also, when you now look at the version number screen it no longer says what the version is - very helpful.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks for the updates snuffy (and MAFFA). The map data will definitely be more accurate/up to date so I guess that's the real update it makes. I might give it a go methinks.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

SKNAM said:


> Thanks for the updates snuffy (and MAFFA). The map data will definitely be more accurate/up to date so I guess that's the real update it makes. I might give it a go methinks.


Yes, especially if, like me, you are going from a V1 map. I checked the new Runcorn Bridge, for example, which I drove over about a month ago and it showed me in the middle of the Mersey and it's now on the map.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

🤣There we have it then, it works. Main difference between v1 and v8


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

What you need to do is keep the revs up and you'll fine !


----------



## MAFFA (Dec 5, 2020)

The ‘leave the engine running’ bit properly baffled me as well. Even a stock car who is gonna leave it running for 2hrs?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

